# PSU suggestion



## harbakshsingh (May 29, 2014)

i have an i3 3220 processor and iball lpe223 400 psu
i want to put a new graphics card like hd 7770 or r7 250
will psu support

- - - Updated - - -

i have searched everywhere on the net it says that my psu is 400w is it correct?

- - - Updated - - -

how does the *W* get used?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 29, 2014)

Antec VP450P -2600.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 29, 2014)

> It's not just about the wattage, it's about the stability- how stable is the supplied voltage and amperage; a criteria at which any iBall PSU completely fails.

> 400 W PSU will be enough but that iBall crap is not going to do it. You should get an Antec VP450P available at ~2700.

> The *W* is the symbol for Watt, the unit of power.


----------

